

Ask HN: Is there anyway to track analytics of an image? - dtlyst

Is there anyway to track analytics (like putting a &quot;google analytics&quot; track code) of an image? How this could be possible?
======
constantx
If you have a backend routing your image request, it's as simple as counting
the request and save the count somewhere, along with meta info for that
specific image.

------
davelnewton
What specifically do you mean? If it's an image from your server you already
know because request logs.

